# Histiocytoma - rapid growth....



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How horrible for Tucker & for you. Years ago we had a lab mix who had numerous fatty tumors. We had one large one removed on her side which was an ordeal. It did grow back three times the original size & very fast. Hopefully, someone else will have been through the same thing. I hope you get some answers for your boy. It might be soothing for him if you were able to get his foot to soak in the Epsom salts. Keep us posted.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would ask the vet if he/she would work with you on doing payment plans. You seem to have history with this vet, it is worth a shot. 
If not, you could seek a second opinion and maybe get a better price for surgery. Seems to me like surgery is the best course of action here. Maybe there are some pet charities in your area that could help. Good luck!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am confused. I thought histocytoma's are benign, which makes me concerned that euth is being mentioned.

I would talk to the vet about a payment plan. My did it several years and has earned a loyal customer. Or seek a more inexpensive vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Tucker and you. Asking for a payment plan is good idea.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I am confused. I thought histocytoma's are benign, which makes me concerned that euth is being mentioned.
> 
> I would talk to the vet about a payment plan. My did it several years and has earned a loyal customer. Or seek a more inexpensive vet.


I think euthanasia is being mentioned because this growth (whether benign or malignant) has reached a size where it is impacting the dog's quality of life. A decision now needs to be made to go to surgery (and extensive surgery by the sounds of it) in a 13 year old golden or, if the surgery is not the chosen path, to euthanize the dog because the tumor is so large that it is a constant source of pain and irritation to the dog. Unfortunately I don't know of any "home remedies" that are going to help this situation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*smarshall*

sMARSHALL

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker, but I would talk to your vet about a payment plan, or perhaps they have a credit card that charges no interest if paid off within a certain time limit. Since he is healty otherwise and they are saying it is benign, I would definitely have it removed and give him a chance.


----------



## smarshall (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. Sarah, you summed up the situation perfectly. I talked to the vet again yesterday and she understands how we regret our financial situation and feel heartless. She even said that she wasn't sure she would be able to warrant the cost of the surgery on her own pet in the same situation. She is keeping Tucker on an antibiotic and offered Rimadahl (sp?). She said I could try the Epsom Salts soak if he can tolerate it. He seems to know I am trying to help him even when it is uncomfortable for him.
Today I took his 'hat' off for a short time....turned my back for a couple of minutes and he immediately licked. It isn't healing over now, so when he licks it bleeds but doesn't drain completely. It is quite nasty looking. I might try to post a picture.
I hate that he has to practically live with a cone on his head now. I'm trying to be creative and rig some kind of bandage that holds the tumor off the ground when he walks.
I have the name of my neighbors vet that might be a little bit less expensive. The credit card with low interest is perhaps an option that I'll share with my husband. 
Sherilyn


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I understand what you are saying about the financial issues, but to me, even if money were no object, I would have to think long and hard before deciding on the surgery. It sounds like a pretty big, involved surgery and to be honest, had I been in the same situation with my old guy Sage, I doubt I would have done the surgery. The cost (not monetarily but in pain, etc. to the dog) would likely have not been worth the gain (probably a few more months of living with arthritis). But that's me and I tend to be rather matter of fact versus sentimental.


----------



## smarshall (May 8, 2012)

This is my first time back on the Forum since we had to say good-bye to Tucker in September. Thank you again for the kind efforts at helping me through this terrible time. We have run the gamut of difficult and heart-wrenching emotions. I love the 'golden hearts' that post here on the Forum. I am a better person for having shared 12 years with my Golden.


----------

